# Can a Mag-Drive Pump be Dead-Headed?



## DaveS (Jun 9, 2006)

I am hoping there are some Mag Drive users here (perhaps I would find more in a reef centric forum, but I don't frequent those ...).

I have developed some back problems in the past few years and I am hoping to revise my water changing routine. I have to age my water for a couple of days before using it. Where I am able to store the water is about 70 feet from my tanks. I am looking for a way to get the water from the storage to the tanks via a decently powerful pump and the mag drive looks like a winner to me. What I would like to do is place a ball valve on the line near the end where it will empty into the tank so I can shut the flow off when my tanks are full. I am not sure however if I can safely dead-head a mag drive style pump (just long enough to walk to the power cord) or not. If anyone out there has any technical experience with these style of pumps I would greatly appreciate some input.

Dave


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

I've never used that type of pump but if it's a typical centrifugal pump like 99% of everything else in the hobby it shouldn't be an issue at all. Just make sure your fittings on the downstream side are good and tight. You don't want the shutoff head pressure to pop off something. Also, don't obstruct the inlet side, only use the valve to close off the output side.


----------



## Volenti (Oct 12, 2007)

Yea I agree, you can block the outlet of a centrifugal pump without damage. It's only positive displacement pumps you have to worry about (diaphragm pumps and peristaltic dosing pumps)

[edit] I've personally dead headed my high pressure Iwaki mag drive pump on a few occasions with no issues.


----------



## DaveS (Jun 9, 2006)

Thank you very much for the replies. I will go ahead and order the pump.

Dave


----------

